# Olympus E410



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

This looks good spec. but has anyone got one ?

Can you recommend it or suggest an alternative to consider

Your thoughts would be much appreciated,

for general/nature photography

thanks BW


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

shinybryan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This looks good spec. but has anyone got one ?
> 
> ...


Decided against the Olympust as no replies.

Bought a secondhand Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ27 on the Bay for Â£65

seems a good buy for the money, loads of features,

lightweight and 12X zoom, will submit pictures taken with it

ASAP

BW


----------



## For128 (Dec 4, 2008)

shinybryan said:


> shinybryan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I have the panasonic lumix and it has served me well


----------

